# accident update



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all just to let you know im doing well clips all out leg healed fine foot still giving some jip.i gave callipers back to hospital an on a stick now.
the afending bumper is off and new one welderd on ready for paint maybe next week as i still have to keep foot up while cricket is on 8) 
dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Nice one Dave, good to hear that you are fixing so quickly (although I bet it has dragged for you???)
You shouldn't have given the calipers back just yet, Shane or I may need some soon :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Look forward to seeing you out and about soonish matey.....

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Dave

Nice to hear that you are on the mend at long last!!
Hopefully you will be back motorhoming real soon......

Sharon


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

keith....thanks for the kind words

sharon ..i will 2nd july till 30 aurgust at twin lakes south west france

dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Glad to hear you are getting better and that m/h is getting fixed too


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Great to hear you're on the mend Dave....just watch you don't have anyone's eye out swinging that paintbrush! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to hear you"re on the mend  Enjoy France, we"re Vendee bound 29 June, can almost smell the garlic! Paul. 8)


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hope you make a full and speedy recovery Dave :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

